# Rye Straw



## 4Gen (May 1, 2011)

Probably not the right category but here we go....

Due to the wonderful late wet planting and late wet harvest, all the wheat is PP. Fortunately there is a little bit of rye in the ground but that is needed for seed.

The only thing I can find about rye straw is that the market is for preseed bleached white bales.... Obviously not an option (row crop #1 till corn drops or alfalfa hits $450+/t)

Anybody know anything about post seed/combined rye straw?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Post harvest is the only way it is baled down here. Most of it will be used for bedding or mulch. There is not much demand down here for it to be used as grinding hay or fed.


----------



## 4Gen (May 1, 2011)

I kind of figured it would be the same as wheat straw but have heard legends high end markets.... The same legends of what hay goes for down your way









Honestly this will be the first your of harvesting it.... Typically just gets burned down as soybean cover


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

most of the horse people want bright wheat straw but will use rye straw. Most want nothing to do with oat straw since the horses want to eat it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had a call once from a mink farm that was looking for some for bedding.


----------

